# Evolution and libgnutls version



## nighttime (Nov 5, 2011)

When I start evolution if fails with the following error:

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libgnutls.so.40" not found, required by "evolution"
```
When I search my system I can find libgnutls.so.47 but not the required file. I made a symlink libgnutls.so.40 that points to libgnutls.so.47 and it seems to work.

My question is, how likely is this to break other things down the road? Or even better, what is the proper fix?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't know of a proper fix other than rebuilding security/gnutls, which may break other applications, but another way is 
	
	



```
cp -iv libgnutls.so.40 /usr/local/lib/compat/libgnutls.so.47
```
. You'd want to remove it later, but maybe less likely to cause trouble down the road than a symlink. (BTW your ports tree may have many out of date ports, enough to make that copy I posted problematic; check threads on how to update, maybe even starting in the Howto section) or searching on "csup AND cvsup" from the top of the forum.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 5, 2011)

`% less -p 20110605 /usr/ports/UPDATING`


----------



## nighttime (Nov 6, 2011)

i updated everything and that solved it.


----------

